# Flickering Candle LED...anyone?



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Has anyone used these before? I'd love to hear a few reviews....definitely looks like something worth checking at only 79 cents each.
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.c..._campaign=a998987b23-March17&utm_medium=email


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I haven't used these exact ones from Goldmine, but I have used similar leds. A lot of the newer tea lights have these installed and look fine.

They also have 10mm UV LED on sale for 89 cents and 10,000 mcd. Although, they have a very narrow viewing angle of 12 degrees. Still might be handy for focused blacklight situations.



http://www.goldmine-elec-products.c..._campaign=a998987b23-March17&utm_medium=email


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, I just ordered some and I'll report back on how they work out.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

the tea lights that I have bought recently at the dollar store uses them for only 50 cents each, I usually buy bulk uv leds here:http://www.besthongkong.com


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

The dollar tree store around here doesn't carry the 'two for a dollar' tea lights I used to get...they replaced it with a 'three for a dollar' pack! I picked up a few and they seem to have the same flicker LED I described/used in my tea light hacks.

So for ~33 cents you get a flicker LED, plastic flame, 2032 coin cell battery and a small on/off switch. If you don't have a dollar tree or similar near by, the goldmine might be a good deal, but if you can find the tea light in a dollar store, it's a real bargain!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I use white Christmas tree lights hooked up to a FS5 light starter....call me cheap but it works wonderfully.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I tried that whole light starter thing a few years back for a flickering light bulb. I had to replace the bulb fairly frequently, so I couldn't imagine doing that for little Christmas lights as they are a PITA when used normally. Or were they LED Christmas lights?


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

MacabreRob said:


> I tried that whole light starter thing a few years back for a flickering light bulb. I had to replace the bulb fairly frequently, so I couldn't imagine doing that for little Christmas lights as they are a PITA when used normally. Or were they LED Christmas lights?


I just use regular old Christmas lights. I made PVC candles and cut a disc out of thin plastc and hot glued it in the middle of the candle. I popped a small hole in the disc and stuck 1 Xmas light in the whole to simulate the candle flame. I made sconces for the walls and had 3 candles per sconce. I used a few of these to light a hallway. It looked really cool and I had no problems with them at all. I think there I posted a video of it on this forum called "alternative flickering candles" or something


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I did not just use 1 light starter for an entire string of Xmas lights BTW. I used 1 starter per group of three lights, so a little modification to the string of lights was needed


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

So I got my order and they flicker the same as the typical tea light everyone has seen. The plastic flame shaped cover can slide off if you want. The tea lights might be a better deal, but I think I'll use these in a small project, maybe tall skinny candles.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Stinky Pete said:


> So I got my order and they flicker the same as the typical tea light everyone has seen. The plastic flame shaped cover can slide off if you want. The tea lights might be a better deal, but I think I'll use these in a small project, maybe tall skinny candles.


You can buy a package of 2 tealights at Dollor Tree for a buck. I'd probably just stick with the tealights


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

The lighter starters work, but r a pain to solder. I do not trust them without a fireproof box. I think u can pick up flicker lights at wal mart.


----------

